# حضور القداس الإلهي



## happy angel (20 مايو 2010)

*الحياة المسيحية غير ممكنة بدون القداس الاإلهي , والقداس الإلهي بدوره لايكون بدون حضور المسيحيين وتناولهم جسد الرب ودمه .
إن من ينقطع عن القداس الإلهي ينقطع عن كونه مسيحياً لأنه يقطع إتصاله الحي بالمسيح , فيصيير عضواً جافاً يابساً يستوجب القطع . 
إن القوانين الكنسية القديمة كانت ترتب عقاباً وتفرض توبة من أجل كل غياب عن الكنيسة يستمر ثلاث آحاد بدون موجب ( القانون الثمانون من المجمع المسكوني الثالث ) .

ماذا نعمل في حالات الإضطرار ؟
في الحالات الإضطرارية التي تمنع المرء حقاً عن حضور القداس الإلهي ينبغي أن يتجه المرء بفكره للإشتراك بالقداس ويتناول مناولة روحية بعد طلبه إلى صديق أن يصلي من أجله في القداس ويطب إلى الكاهن ذكره في تقدمة الذبيحة .

وجوب الإستعداد لحضور القداس :
ينبغي أن لا نعُد َّ حضور القداس الإلهي واجباً خارجياً نقوم به دون اقتناع وجدّ بل في موقف خشوع وتجمع وصلاة , ولذا نستعد له منذ الصباح لئلا ندخل الكنيسة ونحن ممتلؤون من ضجيج العالم وتشتيته .

متى نحضر القداس ؟ 
ينبغي الإشتراك في القداس الإلهي في جميع الآحاد وجميع الأعياد السيدية على الأقل . هذه وصية الكنيسة الأولى للمؤمنين فيما يتعلق بواجباتهم نحو الكنيسة .
ثم يجب حضور القداس منذ بدايته . إنه لمؤلم حقاً مشاهدة الناس يخرجون من الكنيسة قبل نهاية القداس , هذه العادة كانت موجودة منذ أيام القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم فكان يشبّه الخارجين بيهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي خرج من العشاء السري قبل نهايته ليسلّم المسيح .
أما في السنين الأولى لحياة الكنيسة فكان ذلك محرماً ( القانون 9 والقانون 2 من مجمع أنطاكية أيام الرسل ) .

كيف تشترك بالقداس الإلهي ؟
يجب أن نتعلم كيف نتصرف في بيت الله الذي هو كنيسة الله الحي ( 1تي 3 : 15 ) . فيجب أولا أن نشترك في القداس الإلهي في تجمّع فكر تاركين اهتمامات العالم . ثم علينا الدخول في إيقاع الليتورجيا المقدسة وسيرها وكذلك محاولة الدخول في معاني التراتيل الكنسية ومواقفها وإعلانات الكاهن . وعلينا أيضا ً بصورة عامة البقاء في مكاننا وعدم التنقل في الكنيسة لأية حجَّة . " ليس إلهنا إله تشويش بل إله سلام " ( 1كو 14 : 33 ) , فيجب التجمع الذاتي جسديا أيضاً وعدم التكلم أو الضحك إلخ ... ذلك لأن الليتورجيا عمل المؤمنين أيضاً , هم يصنعونها بموقفهم وحركاتهم , هم يقيمونها أيضاً مع الكاهن ويدخلون في روحها وسيرها . يجب الركوع وقت الإستحالة . إذ يجب أن لا نخلط بين العبادة لجسد الرب ودمه الكريمين وبين إكرام القرابين الميهأة للذبيحة والتي لم تستحل بعد . أما المناولة فيجب أن تكون متواترة قدر الإمكان لأن غاية القداس الإلهي لاتتم إلا إذا نزل السر فينا .

جعل الليتورجيا داخلية 
إن القداس السماوي والكنسي لا يتم بالنسبة لنا إلا إذا جعلنا قداساً داخلياً على مذبح قلبنا . والمذبح الحقيقي هو الإنسان , هيكل الله , الذي يتحول إلى المسيح إذا تبنى الإتحاد بالمسيح كلياً بواسطة المناولة . ولذلك يجب أن نجتهد دائماً لتكون الليتورجيا الإلهية داخلية فينا تتم في عقولنا وقلوبنا وتغيّرنا شيئاً فشيئاً إلى المسيح وتقدسنا فيه بالروح القدس وتعطينا عربون الملكوت السماوي , وذلك ليس على الصعيد الفردي فقط بل على الصعيد الجماعي أي أنه علينا أن نشترك في القداس الإلهي مع الآخرين مؤلفين معهم شركة مقدسة وجسداًَ واحداً في المسيح , في الوعي والمحبة من أجل الكنيسة والعالم أجمع . وهكذا تتخذ الليتورجيا الإلهية كل معناها الذي هو تقديسنا وتقديس الكون والذهاب به إلى الآب في الشكر والتسبيح .*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

* علينا أن  نشترك في القداس الإلهي مع الآخرين مؤلفين معهم شركة مقدسة وجسداًَ واحداً  في المسيح , في الوعي والمحبة من أجل الكنيسة والعالم أجمع . وهكذا تتخذ  الليتورجيا الإلهية كل معناها الذي هو تقديسنا وتقديس الكون والذهاب به إلى  الآب في الشكر والتسبيح



جميل  يا هابي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


*


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا 

للموضوع والمعلومات الجميله

الرب يبارككم


​


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2010)

موضوع في غاية الأهمية اختي الحبيبة *هابي انجيل*​ 
كثير من المؤمنين يظنوا، للأسف،
أن حضور القداس الإلهي واجب
في حين أنه ضرورة لحياتنا الروحية​ 
كما يقول موضوعك الرائع
من ينقطع عن حضور القداس الإلهي وتناول الأسرار المقدس
يصير عضواً جافاً يابساً 
مثل الأغصان التي لا تثبت في الكرمة.
لقد قال السيد المسيح في يوحنا 15:​ 
4 اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ *الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ* إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. 
5 أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ لأَنَّكُمْ *بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً*. 
6 *إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ* يُطْرَحُ خَارِجاً *كَالْغُصْنِ فَيَجِفُّ* وَيَجْمَعُونَهُ وَيَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّارِ فَيَحْتَرِقُ.​ 

وكما أن الاغصان لا توجد فيها حياه من ذاتها فهي تستمد الحياه من الكرمه
كذلك نحن المؤمنون
نستمد حياتنا من الغذاء الروحي
الذي نحصل عليه في الأسرار المقدس
في القداس الإلهي.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2010)

*معاكي حق يا هابي *
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي انك دايما فكراني *
*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع المهم*
*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

حاااااضر يا هابى ..
الرسالة وصلت هههههه
شكرا يافندم  ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

*روووووووعة يا مامتي*
*ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي*​


----------



## grges monir (21 مايو 2010)

*انا حاسس ان الموضوع دة موجهة شخصيا ليا*
*عشان فعلا انا مقصر جدا*
*مش هانكر انى بختلق اعذار ومبررات لنفسى*
*الموضوع دة زي دش بارد عشان الواحد يفوق*
*ميرسى هابى علىالموضوع المهم دة*
*فىالصميم فعلا*


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> * علينا أن  نشترك في القداس الإلهي مع الآخرين مؤلفين معهم شركة مقدسة وجسداًَ واحداً  في المسيح , في الوعي والمحبة من أجل الكنيسة والعالم أجمع . وهكذا تتخذ  الليتورجيا الإلهية كل معناها الذي هو تقديسنا وتقديس الكون والذهاب به إلى  الآب في الشكر والتسبيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> للموضوع والمعلومات الجميله
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> موضوع في غاية الأهمية اختي الحبيبة *هابي انجيل*​
> كثير من المؤمنين يظنوا، للأسف،
> أن حضور القداس الإلهي واجب
> في حين أنه ضرورة لحياتنا الروحية​
> ...


----------

